

7 Crazy Tips That Will Help You Become a Better Coder - willfarrell
http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/crazy-tips-help-become-better-coder/

======
jamesmoss
Is this a joke article? I’d say the only valid point here is ‘Type Book Code
Examples By Hand’

‘Write Your Own Framework’ and ‘Re-Invent the Wheel’ are _not_ good ideas and
won’t make you a better coder, you’ll just end up writing more bad code.
Instead I’d recommend aspiring developers to get involved with an established
open source project; its easy to find something on github.com which piques
your interest and needs help/bugfixes/new ideas. Learn the codebase inside
out, commit patches and you’ll pick up a tonne of good practices which you can
then apply to your own projects.

Becoming a better coder doesn’t entail using a vanilla text editor and no
browser tools. These things are there to help you and make writing code
easier; it’s still important to understand the underlying technologies, and
why things work the way they do, but forgoing the development tools of the
last 10 years isn’t useful.

They are indeed crazy tips, I hope nobody follows them.

~~~
willfarrell
I found it more of a reflection on how developers have evolved over the last
decade and that the understanding of the code / intricacies on how the
languages work are slowly being lost. The tips I guess are aimed at those,
hopefully few, that haven't been been programming on the web for the last
decade and started with 'copy/paste' style.

Note in the article he mentions not to follow the tips when working on a
project for a client where there are deadlines. Instead, apply them to
personal projects as learning exercises.

